# VIP922 and Sling Player app



## slingvip

I was just wonder if anyone has got the vip922 to work with the sling player app?


----------



## slingvip

On a PC or Mac


----------



## Rob Glasser

The SlingPlayer standalone app is not supported. You have to use the Dish Remote Access website (Mac or PC) or a supported SlingPlayer Mobile application (click on Go Mobile after you log into Dish Remote Access).


----------



## n0qcu

slingvip said:


> I was just wonder if anyone has got the vip922 to work with the sling player app?


Works great, you just have to use an older version. (good thing I refused to upgrade all these years)

Here's a link where you can get a copy of version 2.0

http://download.cnet.com/SlingPlayer/3000-2139_4-10573277.html


----------



## slingvip

Thanks, that sling player version works perfect if you on your home network, it will automatically recognize you vip922. But when you're off your network it asks for a sling password, where do i get this?


----------



## Rob Glasser

Check your System Menu (menu, menu) it should be listed in there.


----------

